# Plastic wrap



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been reading a lot about the different grades of plastic used in dishes, bags and wraps and one thing stood out. You should not heat foods covered in plastic wrap or in styrofoam containers. There is a cancer-causing chemical that leaches out into your food. Most hard food-grade plastics were o.k. (although I stay away from putting hot food in them or heating food in them, too)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Styrofoam can melt, but the others are okay if they state they can be used. This is a rumour that circulates the net often it seems. You can find out whether things are true or not on Swopes.com.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Actually this one is true. You should never use plastic, Saran-type wraps, in a microwave. I personally wouldn't use any plastic containers to heat food, either in the micro or in the conventional oven. It is the high temps that break down the plastic causing the release of cancer causing agents. A few months back there were reports of non-stick cookware being bad too. I don't know if those pans are bad to use, I use stainless pots and pans.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

There are microwave safe plastic wraps.

Here's a link to the Snopes.com article.  You have to read all the way down to the very end of the page to get to the origins of the Saran Wrap story (based on a science experiment done by a grade school student in 1977 and using olive oil and old plastic wrap and not entirely proven or disproved). 

I guess I'm doomed. One of my long time staples has been microwaved "baked" potatos done sealed in plastic wrap


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I guess I'm doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.







I cover everything in plastic wrap to keep my microwave clean.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I didn't know that..I always heat up in those glad tupperware things









I did hear about the pans that have Teflon/non stick coating are very bad. They are fine until the teflon gets scratched and the carcinogens in the Teflon are exposed to the foods. So all your george forman grills and fry pans should not be scrubbed clean and tossed as soon as they are scratched

My mom always told me that aluminum causes alzeihmer's so she would never let us buy cheap pans only stainless steel. I don't know if that is true, but I did recently read of a link between copper and alzheimer's. Any copper is in most multi vitamins. Not to mention alot of older houses (or not even that old) have copper pipes.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> Actually this one is true. You should never use plastic, Saran-type wraps, in a microwave. I personally wouldn't use any plastic containers to heat food, either in the micro or in the conventional oven. It is the high temps that break down the plastic causing the release of cancer causing agents. A few months back there were reports of non-stick cookware being bad too. I don't know if those pans are bad to use, I use stainless pots and pans.[/B]



I'm with you, Salty-Malty. If you've ever purchased a deli sandwich to go and they wrapped it in a foulsmelling plastic wrap (some of those commercial rolls have a strong chemical odor) you couldn't help but believe it is not GOOD to heat that stuff on your food.

I have a couple of microwave approved covers that keep spatters in check when heating leftovers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

USDA Statement on Microwave Food Safety

Personally, I believe if the FDA tells you not to use 1 time use plastic products in your microwave, you should also not use plastic wrap because to me, that's also a one time use product. They are very careful to include the phrase "Microwave plastic wraps". I checked my package of Kirkland plastic wrap (I believe produced by the same company that makes Saran) and there is a statement that reads as follows: 

<div align="center">"This plastic wrap can be used as a container cover for heating and cooking foods in microwave ovens. It is recommended that a large enough container be used to allow an *inch*or more between the plastic wrap and the food. To prevent melting, foods with higher fat or sugar content should not come in contact with the plastic wrap. Not for use with microwave browning units or in conventional ovens."

To me, this is a case of better to be safe than sorry. Don't use the plastic wrap in your microwave...but if you do, then make sure it does not touch or come into contact with your food. Loosely cover your food...do not seal it so it a vacuum is created when the food is heated.


----------

